# Flamazine Cream - Best Place To Buy Online



## rocketdog69 (6 December 2008)

Can anyone out there recommend a good website from where I can buy Flamazine for Mud Fever.

Thanks


----------



## Magicmadge (6 December 2008)

I searched everywhere recently for some after my vet gave me it for my mares MF. The cheapest i found for a big 500g tub was chemistdirect, online ordering. A tub this size with my vet was £50 on here it is under £35 reduced at the moment. However, you do have to have a vet prescription (couldn't find any without) but i took a print out of the page to my vet and they matched the price. Brilliant stuff though, well worth the the money.


----------



## HeidiBoo (7 December 2008)

Have you tried bestpetpharmacy? I get meds from there.


----------



## HeidiBoo (7 December 2008)

Furthering above post I just looked and bestpet don't do it.


----------



## Amymay (8 December 2008)

I was looking for it last year.  Plenty sold it - but you need a presecription from the vet.


----------



## bailey14 (8 December 2008)

I think its a POM (prescription only medicine).


----------



## amandaco2 (10 December 2008)

yes it POM


----------

